# (Q) New Jul 15th baseband update?



## Billydroid

Is there a way to update the baseband without using the lg updater? Also I'm using ubuntu

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## bizzshow

Ota
10 char


----------



## ThC23

No, you have to do the update to get it!


----------



## Billydroid

ThC23 said:


> No, you have to do the update to get it!


Why the exclamation point? Are you excited about the update or yelling at me? Any way, yeah I did the update and I hate the LG updater.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------

